# Hashima on Google Streetview!



## RedDave (Jul 3, 2013)

Someone from Google has been to our favourite island off the coast of Japan, Hashima.

Time for some virtual exploring!


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay, that's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Dissimulate (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh sweet! Thanks for sharing, guess i've got something to entertain me on the train down to London on Saturday :-D


----------



## Lil Moo (Jul 3, 2013)

Just.. wow!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, didn't expect them climb over bits of building too! 

Google hasn't visited Pripyat (yet) but luckily someone has, there's a "Streetview" version of it here: http://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=30.058157...&ost=dir:-14.811475,5.632122~spn:90,51.525206


----------

